# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > آموزش: آموزش PAWN به زبان فارسی

## alifaraji

بنام خدا
سلام
کسی میتونه یه منبعی برای آموزش زبان PAWN بهم بده؟؟؟
خیلی وقته دنبالشم ولی چیزی نمیبینم تو سایتها !!

لطفا فارسی و کامل باشه !!

خیلی ممنون !

----------


## alifaraji

باتشکر از راهنمایی های بسیار دقیق و کاملتان که واقعا من رو امیدوار کردن ! :لبخند گشاده!: 












ای بابا یعنی تویه این انجمن کسی با PAWN آشنایی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## C3phalex1n_0x

http://wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/PAWN_for_Begginers

----------


## alifaraji

ممنون
ولی فارسی باشه !
درضمن این سایت اصلا بالانمیاد !

----------


## alifaraji

خیلی ممنون ... آپ

----------


## alifaraji

آپ.........

----------


## totalgame

سلام دوست عزیز !

https://gamehax.ir/?p=3790

یه دوره آموزشی برای آموزش کامل pawno هستش که طی 10 جلسه (10 ساعت) فیلم آموزشی تدارک دیده شده .
خودم هنوز کامل ندیدم ولی تا اینجای کار عالی بوده ! :لبخند:

----------

